# newbie qmail problems

## slashdot

Hi,

This is the first time I've tried to configure an MTA and I chose qmail however, I'm having great difficulty in getting it working.

The ebuild I'm using is qmail-1.03-r13 and I'm following the howto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml

When I try to inject a message into a queue I get the following message:

qmail-inject: fatal: qq trouble creating files in queue (#4.3.0)

The qmail-send says things like:  "Unable_to_forward_message:_qq_trouble_creating_files_in_queue (#4.3.0)"

I've search the web and looked for solutions however, everything they've suggested haven't had an noticable effect.

Anyone any ideas:?: 

Thanks in advance for any help offered

----------

## SerfurJ

did you start the service?

```
/etc/init.d/svscan start
```

can you provide any other diagnostic info?

----------

## slashdot

Thanks for your response.

Yes I can confirm that the service is started, however what diagnostic information (other than that in my original mail) do you require?

Let me know and I'll gladly supply.

----------

## SerfurJ

i also followed that guide.  so you ran into no problems before that point?

try looking at the logs in /var/log/qmail.

----------

## slashdot

Hi,

I've install webmin and had a play with that to see if configuring it was any easier that way and the errors produced are no longer as first described , however, it is still failing.

Unsure what information you require I've dump everything I think is relavant below. If you need anything further please let me know.

ps. /var is mounted of /. I've also disguised my true domain and user information for obvious security reasons.

/var

drwxr-xr-x  19 root     root     504 Dec 16 23:37 .

drwxr-xr-x  22 root     root     544 Dec 18 23:38 ..

drwxr-xr-x  10 qmaill   qmail    272 Dec 18 22:32 qmail

/var/qmail

drwxr-xr-x  10 qmaill qmail  272 Dec 18 22:32 .

drwxr-xr-x  19 root   root   504 Dec 16 23:37 ..

drwx------   5 root   root   120 Dec 17 20:49 .maildir

drwxr-xr-x   3 alias  qmail  184 Dec 19 00:14 alias

drwxr-xr-x   2 alias  qmail 1536 Dec 18 22:32 bin

drwxr-xr-x   2 alias  qmail  288 Dec 18 22:32 boot

drwxr-xr-x   2 qmaill qmail  640 Dec 19 03:02 control

drwxr-x---  11 qmailq qmail  264 Dec 16 23:43 queue

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   root   117 Dec 18 22:32 rc

drwxr-xr-x   7 root   root   208 Dec 16 23:37 supervise

drwxr-xr-x   2 root   qmail  120 Dec 18 23:51 users

/var/qmail/supervise

drwxr-xr-x   7 root   root  208 Dec 16 23:37 .

drwxr-xr-x  10 qmaill qmail 272 Dec 18 22:32 ..

drwxr-xr-x   3 qmaill root   96 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-pop3d

drwxr-xr-x   4 qmaill root  128 Dec 18 23:16 qmail-qmqpd

drwxr-xr-x   4 qmaill root  128 Dec 18 23:16 qmail-qmtpd

drwxr-xr-x   4 qmaill root  128 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-send

drwxr-xr-x   4 qmaill root  128 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-smtpd

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-pop3d

drwxr-xr-x  3 qmaill root   96 Dec 18 22:32 .

drwxr-xr-x  7 root   root  208 Dec 16 23:37 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 qmaill root   72 Dec 18 22:32 log

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root 1205 Dec 18 22:32 run

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-qmqpd

drwxr-xr-x  4 qmaill root  128 Dec 18 23:16 .

drwxr-xr-x  7 root   root  208 Dec 16 23:37 ..

drwxr-xr-x  3 qmaill root  104 Dec 18 23:16 log

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root 1169 Dec 18 22:32 run

drwx------  2 root   root  144 Dec 19 21:52 supervise

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-qmtpd

drwxr-xr-x  4 qmaill root  128 Dec 18 23:16 .

drwxr-xr-x  7 root   root  208 Dec 16 23:37 ..

drwxr-xr-x  3 qmaill root  104 Dec 18 23:16 log

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root 1169 Dec 18 22:32 run

drwx------  2 root   root  144 Dec 18 23:52 supervise

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-send

drwxr-xr-x  4 qmaill root 128 Dec 18 22:32 .

drwxr-xr-x  7 root   root 208 Dec 16 23:37 ..

drwxr-xr-x  3 qmaill root 104 Dec 18 23:18 log

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root  29 Dec 18 22:32 run

drwx------  2 root   root 144 Dec 18 23:52 supervise

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-smtpd

drwxr-xr-x  4 qmaill root  128 Dec 18 22:32 .

drwxr-xr-x  7 root   root  208 Dec 16 23:37 ..

drwxr-xr-x  3 qmaill root  104 Dec 18 22:32 log

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root 1169 Dec 18 22:32 run

drwx------  2 root   root  144 Dec 18 23:52 supervise

/var/qmail/alias

drwxr-xr-x   3 alias  qmail 184 Dec 19 00:14 .

drwxr-xr-x  10 qmaill qmail 272 Dec 18 22:32 ..

drwx------   5 alias  qmail 120 Dec 16 23:37 .maildir

-rw-r--r--   1 alias  qmail  23 Dec 19 00:14 .qmail-mailer-daemon

-rw-r--r--   1 alias  qmail  23 Dec 19 00:14 .qmail-postmaster

-rw-r--r--   1 alias  qmail  23 Dec 19 00:14 .qmail-root

.qmail-mailer-daemon

defaultmailuserunixid@mydomain.com

.qmail-postmaster

defaultmailuserunixid@mydomain.com

.qmail-root

defaultmailuserunixid@mydomain.com

/var/qmail/bin

drwxr-xr-x   2 alias  qmail  1536 Dec 18 22:32 .

drwxr-xr-x  10 qmaill qmail   272 Dec 18 22:32 ..

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail  8980 Dec 18 22:32 bouncesaying

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 16332 Dec 18 22:32 condredirect

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail  1087 Dec 18 22:32 config-fast

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   root    818 Dec 18 22:32 config-sanity-check

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail   126 Dec 18 22:32 datemail

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail   114 Dec 18 22:32 elq

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail  8916 Dec 18 22:32 except

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 13624 Dec 18 22:32 forward

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 17928 Dec 18 22:32 maildir2mbox

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail  8572 Dec 18 22:32 maildirmake

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 17256 Dec 18 22:32 maildirwatch

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail   179 Dec 18 22:32 mailsubj

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   root   1438 Dec 18 22:32 mkservercert

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail   115 Dec 18 22:32 pinq

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 12356 Dec 18 22:32 predate

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 12588 Dec 18 22:32 preline

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail   115 Dec 18 22:32 qail

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 11260 Dec 18 22:32 qbiff

-rwx--x--x   1 root   qmail  9872 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-clean

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   root    849 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-control

-rwx--x--x   1 root   qmail  5844 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-getpw

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 31532 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-inject

-rwx--x--x   1 root   qmail 37952 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-local

-rwx------   1 root   qmail 17340 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-lspawn

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 13528 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-newbrt

-rwx------   1 root   qmail 13528 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-newmrh

-rwx------   1 root   qmail 12400 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-newu

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 26432 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-pop3d

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 10768 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-popup

-rwx--x--x   1 root   qmail 14792 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-pw2u

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 13136 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-qmqpc

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 16696 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-qmqpd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 22520 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-qmtpd

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 16892 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-qread

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail   375 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-qstat

-rws--x--x   1 qmailq qmail 12932 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-queue

-rwx--x--x   1 root   qmail 31148 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-remote

-rwx--x--x   1 root   qmail 12764 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-rspawn

-rwx--x--x   1 root   qmail 36624 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-send

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 15652 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-showctl

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 40700 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-smtpd

-rwx------   1 root   qmail  5576 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-start

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail  9000 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-tcpok

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail  9868 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-tcpto

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 21916 Dec 18 22:32 qreceipt

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 10808 Dec 18 22:32 qsmhook

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   root  17880 Dec 16 23:39 queue-fix

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail  9364 Dec 18 22:32 sendmail

-rwx--x--x   1 root   qmail  7252 Dec 18 22:32 splogger

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 17200 Dec 18 22:32 tcp-env

/var/qmail/boot

drwxr-xr-x   2 alias  qmail 288 Dec 18 22:32 .

drwxr-xr-x  10 qmaill qmail 272 Dec 18 22:32 ..

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 347 Dec 18 22:32 binm1

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 431 Dec 18 22:32 binm1+df

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 316 Dec 18 22:32 binm2

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 400 Dec 18 22:32 binm2+df

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 314 Dec 18 22:32 binm3

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 398 Dec 18 22:32 binm3+df

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 204 Dec 18 22:32 home

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 292 Dec 18 22:32 home+df

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 223 Dec 18 22:32 proc

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root   qmail 309 Dec 18 22:32 proc+df

/var/qmail/control

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root  1098 Dec 18 22:32 conf-common

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root  1075 Dec 18 22:32 conf-pop3d

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root   474 Dec 18 22:32 conf-qmqpd

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root   566 Dec 18 22:32 conf-qmtpd

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root  1715 Dec 18 22:32 conf-smtpd

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root    82 Dec 18 22:32 defaultdelivery

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root    13 Dec 16 23:49 defaultdomain

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root    18 Dec 18 23:41 helohost

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root    10 Dec 18 23:41 localiphost

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root    74 Dec 19 00:17 locals

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root    18 Dec 18 23:41 me

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root    13 Dec 17 00:00 plusdomain

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root    69 Dec 18 23:55 rcpthosts

-rw-------   1 qmaild qmail  497 Dec 19 03:02 rsa512.pem

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root  1129 Dec 18 22:32 servercert.cnf

-rw-r-----   1 qmaild qmail 2038 Dec 16 23:49 servercert.pem

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root   102 Dec 17 01:40 virtualdomains

-rw-------   1 root   root     0 Dec 17 01:40 virtualdomains.lock

conf-common

# Common Configuration file for all qmail daemons

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/qmail/files/1.03-r13/conf-common,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:29:51 dragonheart Exp $

# Qmail User IDS to run daemons as

QMAILDUID=`id -u qmaild`

NOFILESGID=`id -g qmaild`

# Qmail Control Dir (this is actually set in /etc/env.d/99qmail)

#QMAIL_CONTROLDIR=/var/qmail/control

# Host and port to listen on

# We listen on the IPv4 local ip by default

TCPSERVER_HOST=0.0.0.0

TCPSERVER_PORT=${SERVICE}

# you do not need to specify -x, -c, -u or -g in this variable as those are

# added later

TCPSERVER_OPTS="-p -v"

# we limit data and stack segments to 8mbytes, you may need to raise this if

# you are using a filter in QMAILQUEUE

SOFTLIMIT_OPTS="-m 8000000"

# We don't have anything to set QMAILQUEUE to at the moment, so we leave it alone

#QMAILQUEUE=""

# tcpserver maximum concurrency, defaults to 40 in tcpserver

# this controls the maximum number of incoming connections that it will accept

[ -e ${QMAIL_CONTROLDIR}/concurrencyincoming ] && MAXCONN=$(<${QMAIL_CONTROLDIR}/concurrencyincoming) || MAXCONN=40

conf-pop3d

# Configuration file for qmail-pop3d

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/qmail/files/1.03-r13/conf-pop3d,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:29:51 dragonheart Exp $

# Stuff to run before tcpserver

#QMAIL_TCPSERVER_PRE=""

# Stuff to run before the authenticator

#QMAIL_POP3_PREAUTH=""

# Stuff to run after the user has authenticated successfully

#QMAIL_POP3_POSTAUTH=""

# this should contain the FQDN of your server

# by default it pulls the value from qmail

# which should be correct

QMAIL_POP3_POP3HOST="$(<${QMAIL_CONTROLDIR}/me)"

# If you want POP3 before SMTP, and you are using this POP3 daemon

# uncomment the next two lines

#QMAIL_TCPSERVER_PRE="${QMAIL_TCPSERVER_PRE} envdir /etc/relay-ctrl relay-ctrl-chdir"

#QMAIL_POP3_POSTAUTH="${QMAIL_POP3_POSTAUTH} /usr/bin/relay-ctrl-allow"

# This controls what password authentication tool POP3 uses

# It must support DJB's checkpassword interface (http://cr.yp.to/checkpwd.html)

QMAIL_POP3_CHECKPASSWORD="/bin/checkpassword"

# cmd5checkpw only validates passwords from /etc/poppasswd

#QMAIL_POP3_CHECKPASSWORD="/bin/cmd5checkpw"

conf-qmqpd

# Configuration file for qmail-qmqpd

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/qmail/files/1.03-r13/conf-qmqpd,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:29:51 dragonheart Exp $

# Stuff to run before tcpserver

#QMAIL_TCPSERVER_PRE=""

# Stuff to run qmail-qmqpd

#QMAIL_QMQP_PRE=""

# Stuff to after qmail-qmqpd

#QMAIL_QMQP_POST=""

# this turns off the IDENT grab attempt on connecting

TCPSERVER_OPTS="${TCPSERVER_OPTS} -R"

# I don't trust /etc/services to have obscure ports

TCPSERVER_PORT=628

conf-qmtpd

# Configuration file for qmail-qmtpd

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/qmail/files/1.03-r13/conf-qmtpd,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:29:51 dragonheart Exp $

# For more information on making your servers talk QMTP

# see http://cr.yp.to/im/mxps.html

# Stuff to run before tcpserver

#QMAIL_TCPSERVER_PRE=""

# Stuff to run qmail-qmtpd

#QMAIL_QMTP_PRE=""

# Stuff to after qmail-qmtpd

#QMAIL_QMTP_POST=""

# this turns off the IDENT grab attempt on connecting

TCPSERVER_OPTS="${TCPSERVER_OPTS} -R"

# I don't trust /etc/services to have obscure ports

TCPSERVER_PORT=209

conf-smtp

# Configuration file for qmail-smtpd

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/qmail/files/1.03-r13/conf-smtpd,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:29:51 dragonheart Exp $

# Stuff to run before tcpserver

#QMAIL_TCPSERVER_PRE=""

# Stuff to run qmail-smtpd

#QMAIL_SMTP_PRE=""

# Stuff to after qmail-smtpd

#QMAIL_SMTP_POST=""

# this turns off the IDENT grab attempt on connecting

TCPSERVER_OPTS="${TCPSERVER_OPTS} -R"

# You might want to use rblsmtpd with this, but you need to fill in a RBL server here first

# see http://cr.yp.to/ucspi-tcp/rblsmtpd.html for more details

#QMAIL_SMTP_PRE="${QMAIL_SMTP_PRE} rblsmtpd -r RBL-SERVER"

# If you are interested in providing POP or IMAP before SMTP type relaying,

# emerge relay-ctrl, then uncomment the next 2 lines

#QMAIL_TCPSERVER_PRE="${QMAIL_TCPSERVER_PRE} envdir /etc/relay-ctrl relay-ctrl-chdir"

#QMAIL_SMTP_PRE="${QMAIL_SMTP_PRE} relay-ctrl-check"

# In /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc add the next line to the end:

#authmodulelist="${authmodulelist} relay-ctrl-allow"

# Then in /etc/courier-imap/{imapd,imapd-ssl,pop3d,pop3d-ssl}

# Add this at the end

#PRERUN="${PRERUN} envdir /etc/relay-ctrl relay-ctrl-chdir"

# This next block is for SMTP-AUTH

# This provides the LOGIN, PLAIN and CRAM-MD5 types

# the 'cmd5checkpw' used in $QMAIL_SMTP_AUTHCHECKPASSWORD supports CRAM-MD5

# and reads it's data from /etc/poppasswd

# see the manpage for cmd5checkpw for details on the passwords

# uncomment the next four lines to enable SMTP-AUTH

QMAIL_SMTP_AUTHHOST=$(<${QMAIL_CONTROLDIR}/me)

[ -z "${QMAIL_SMTP_POST}" ] && QMAIL_SMTP_POST=/bin/true

QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD="/var/vpopmail/bin/vchkpw"

QMAIL_SMTP_POST="${QMAIL_SMTP_AUTHHOST} ${QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD} ${QMAIL_SMTP_POST}"

defaultdelivery

# Uncomment the next line for .forward support

#|dot-forward .forward

./.maildir/

defaultdomain

mydomain.com

helohost

smtp.mydomain.com

localiphost

localhost

locals

mydomain.com

mydomain1.com

mydomain2.com

mydomain3.com

mydomain4.com

me

myservername.mydomain.com

plusdomain

mydomain.com

rcpthosts

myservername.mydomain.com

mydomain.com

mydomain1.com

mydomain2.com

mydomain3.com

servercert.cnf

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/qmail/files/1.03-r13/servercert.cnf,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:29:51 dragonheart Exp $

# Robin H. Johnson <robbat2@gentoo.org> - October 17, 2003

# This is the openssl config file to generate keys for qmail

# It is read by mkservercert

[ req ]

# you can increase this value, but be aware that it will make things much slower

# this should be a power of 2!

default_bits = 1024

# leave the rest of these alone!

encrypt_key = yes

distinguished_name = req_dn

x509_extensions = cert_type

prompt = no

[ req_dn ]

# 2-Letter ISO country code

C=UK

# FULL name of state/province/district

# NO abbreviations!

ST=North Yorkshire

# FULL name of city

# NO abbreviations!

L=County

# Full Name of your organization

# NO abbreviations!

O=My name

# Leave this alone unless specifically need to change it!

OU=Automatically-generated Qmail SMTP SSL key

# This should be a FQDN that resolves to the IP of your server

CN=mailserver.mydomain1.com

# This should be the email address for the administrator of the server

emailAddress=postmaster@mydomain.com

# Leave this alone!

[ cert_type ]

nsCertType = server

virtualdomains

mydomain.com:mydomain.com

mydomain1.com:mydomain1.com

mydomain2.com:mydomain2.com

mydomain3.com:mydomain3.com

/var/qmail/queue

drwxr-x---  11 qmailq qmail 264 Dec 16 23:43 .

drwxr-xr-x  10 qmaill qmail 272 Dec 18 22:32 ..

drwx------   2 qmails qmail 120 Dec 17 00:16 bounce

drwx------  25 qmails qmail 600 Dec 16 23:43 info

drwx------  25 qmailq qmail 600 Dec 16 23:43 intd

drwx------  25 qmails qmail 600 Dec 16 23:43 local

drwxr-x---   2 qmailq qmail 128 Dec 16 23:43 lock

drwxr-x---  25 qmailq qmail 600 Dec 16 23:43 mess

drwx------   2 qmailq qmail  48 Dec 19 03:04 pid

drwx------  25 qmails qmail 600 Dec 16 23:43 remote

drwxr-x---  25 qmailq qmail 600 Dec 16 23:43 todo

rc

#!/bin/sh

exec env - PATH="/var/qmail/bin:$PATH" \

        qmail-start "`grep -v '^#' /var/qmail/control/defaultdelivery`"

/var/qmail/users

drwxr-xr-x   2 root   qmail  120 Dec 18 23:51 .

drwxr-xr-x  10 qmaill qmail  272 Dec 18 22:32 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root     0 Dec 18 22:32 .keep

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root   485 Dec 18 23:51 assign

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root  2706 Dec 18 23:51 cdb

/var/log

drwxr-xr-x  18 root    root        952 Dec 19 03:00 .

drwxr-xr-x  19 root    root        504 Dec 16 23:37 ..

drwxr-xr-x   7 qmaill  root        208 Dec 16 23:37 qmail

/var/log/qmail

drwxr-xr-x   7 qmaill root 208 Dec 16 23:37 .

drwxr-xr-x  18 root   root 952 Dec 19 03:00 ..

drwxr-xr-x   2 qmaill root  72 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-pop3d

drwxr-xr-x   3 qmaill root 208 Dec 18 23:16 qmail-qmqpd

drwxr-xr-x   2 qmaill root 144 Dec 18 23:16 qmail-qmtpd

drwxr-xr-x   2 qmaill root 384 Dec 19 00:17 qmail-send

drwxr-xr-x   2 qmaill root 144 Dec 18 22:32 qmail-smtpd

/var/log/qmail/qmail-pop3d

drwxr-xr-x  2 qmaill root  72 Dec 18 22:32 .

drwxr-xr-x  7 qmaill root 208 Dec 16 23:37 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root   0 Dec 18 22:32 .keep

/var/log/qmail/qmail-qmqpd

-rw-r--r--  1 qmaill nofiles      0 Dec 18 23:16 state

drwx------  2 root   root       144 Dec 18 23:14 supervise

current (sample)

@4000000041c5f377279cc134 Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f3952a143974 Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f3b32cbc146c Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f3d12efc4454 Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f3ef316f3854 Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f40d33f5336c Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f42b366dd874 Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f44938e48594 Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f4673b8b9954 Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

/var/log/qmail/qmail-qmtpd

drwxr-xr-x  2 qmaill root    144 Dec 18 23:16 .

drwxr-xr-x  7 qmaill root    208 Dec 16 23:37 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root      0 Dec 18 22:32 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 qmaill nofiles 200 Dec 18 23:52 current

-rw-------  1 qmaill nofiles   0 Dec 18 23:16 lock

-rw-r--r--  1 qmaill nofiles   0 Dec 18 23:16 state

current (sample)

@4000000041c5f1f107832244 Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f20f09fb65a4 Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f22d0c704da4 Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f24b0f1adfec Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f269115994ec Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f28713e8b7c4 Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f2a51664db54 Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f2c318dcb154 Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f2e11b5231ac Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f2ff1dfb319c Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f31d203bb774 Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

@4000000041c5f33b22ae78ac Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

/var/log/qmail/qmail-send

drwxr-xr-x  2 qmaill root       384 Dec 19 00:17 .

drwxr-xr-x  7 qmaill root       208 Dec 16 23:37 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root         0 Dec 18 22:32 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 qmaill nofiles  39845 Dec 17 01:38 @4000000041c22aea124c8454.u

-rw-r--r--  1 qmaill nofiles      0 Dec 17 01:40 @4000000041c22af237c0b28c.u

-rw-r--r--  1 qmaill nofiles      0 Dec 17 01:40 @4000000041c22afb194517e4.u

-rw-r--r--  1 qmaill nofiles      0 Dec 17 01:40 @4000000041c22b00278d1d4c.u

-rw-r--r--  1 qmaill nofiles 415169 Dec 19 00:16 @4000000041c4ba780b0261dc.u

-rw-r--r--  1 qmaill nofiles  66297 Dec 19 21:51 current

-rw-------  1 qmaill nofiles      0 Dec 16 23:45 lock

-rw-r--r--  1 qmaill nofiles      0 Dec 19 00:17 state

current (sample)

@4000000041c4e3640edf367c status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041c4e814040b4164 starting delivery 3: msg 138737 to remote root@myservername.mydomain.com

@4000000041c4e814040b6874 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000041c4e814040f1dac delivery 3: deferral: Sorry,_message_has_wrong_owner._(#4.3.5)/

@4000000041c4e814040f3904 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041c4efe42d943c5c starting delivery 4: msg 138737 to remote root@myservername.mydomain.com

@4000000041c4efe42d94636c status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000041c4efe42d980cec delivery 4: deferral: Sorry,_message_has_wrong_owner._(#4.3.5)/

@4000000041c4efe42d98245c status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041c4fad414548d3c starting delivery 5: msg 138737 to remote root@myservername.mydomain.com

@4000000041c4fad41454b44c status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000041c4fad414585dcc delivery 5: deferral: Sorry,_message_has_wrong_owner._(#4.3.5)/

@4000000041c4fad41458753c status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041c508e42f6d70fc starting delivery 6: msg 138737 to remote root@myservername.mydomain.com

@4000000041c508e42f6d9bf4 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000041c508e42f712e04 delivery 6: deferral: Sorry,_message_has_wrong_owner._(#4.3.5)/

@4000000041c508e42f714574 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041c51a1407beeaf4 starting delivery 7: msg 138737 to remote root@myservername.mydomain.com

@4000000041c51a1407bf0e1c status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000041c51a1407c2bb84 delivery 7: deferral: Sorry,_message_has_wrong_owner._(#4.3.5)/

@4000000041c51a1407c2d2f4 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041c52e6414778274 starting delivery 8: msg 138737 to remote root@myservername.mydomain.com

@4000000041c52e641477a984 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000041c52e64147b5304 delivery 8: deferral: Sorry,_message_has_wrong_owner._(#4.3.5)/

@4000000041c52e64147b6a74 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041c545d419f0adac starting delivery 9: msg 138737 to remote root@myservername.mydomain.com

@4000000041c545d419f0d4bc status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000041c545d419f47e3c delivery 9: deferral: Sorry,_message_has_wrong_owner._(#4.3.5)/

@4000000041c545d419f49994 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041c56064183c27ac starting delivery 10: msg 138737 to remote root@myservername.mydomain.com

@4000000041c56064183c52a4 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000041c5606418406d6c delivery 10: deferral: Sorry,_message_has_wrong_owner._(#4.3.5)/

@4000000041c56064184088c4 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041c57e140f633b5c starting delivery 11: msg 138737 to remote root@myservername.mydomain.com

@4000000041c57e140f63626c status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000041c57e140f675624 delivery 11: deferral: Sorry,_message_has_wrong_owner._(#4.3.5)/

@4000000041c57e140f676d94 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041c59ee33ad73d74 starting delivery 12: msg 138737 to remote root@myservername.mydomain.com

@4000000041c59ee33ad76484 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000041c59ee33adce6ac delivery 12: deferral: Sorry,_message_has_wrong_owner._(#4.3.5)/

@4000000041c59ee33add0204 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041c5c2d4236efdd4 starting delivery 13: msg 138737 to remote root@myservername.mydomain.com

@4000000041c5c2d4236f28cc status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000041c5c2d42372e9bc delivery 13: deferral: Sorry,_message_has_wrong_owner._(#4.3.5)/

@4000000041c5c2d423730514 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000041c5e9e404e82ffc starting delivery 14: msg 138737 to remote root@myservername.mydomain.com

@4000000041c5e9e404e8570c status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@4000000041c5e9e404ebf8bc delivery 14: deferral: Sorry,_message_has_wrong_owner._(#4.3.5)/

@4000000041c5e9e404ec1414 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

/var/log/qmail/qmail-smtpd

drwxr-xr-x  2 qmaill root    144 Dec 18 22:32 .

drwxr-xr-x  7 qmaill root    208 Dec 16 23:37 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root      0 Dec 18 22:32 .keep

-rw-r--r--  1 qmaill nofiles 500 Dec 18 23:52 current

-rw-------  1 qmaill nofiles   0 Dec 17 00:25 lock

-rw-r--r--  1 qmaill nofiles   0 Dec 17 00:25 state

current (sample)

@4000000041c2196801eda8f4 tcpserver: status: 0/40

@4000000041c2196e10c3d8e4 tcpserver: status: 0/40

@4000000041c220af2a8b8c54 tcpserver: status: 0/40

@4000000041c228a5285979b4 tcpserver: status: 0/40

@4000000041c231c33b64fa9c tcpserver: status: 0/40

@4000000041c4ab623a023e1c tcpserver: status: 0/40

@4000000041c4ac580e72b13c tcpserver: status: 0/40

@4000000041c4bb6b24f68c1c tcpserver: status: 0/40

@4000000041c4bbb42586606c tcpserver: status: 0/40

@4000000041c4b49c22b69e9c tcpserver: status: 0/40

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                 <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /               reiserfs        noauto,users,exec      0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                     0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro              0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                 0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults               0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults               0 0

/root

drwx------   8 root root   552 Dec 19 22:05 .

drwxr-xr-x  22 root root   544 Dec 18 23:38 ..

drwx------   5 root root   144 Dec 19 14:32 .maildir

/home/defaultmailuserunixid

drwx------  5 defaultmailuserunixid usr   192 Dec 18 23:48 .

drwxr-xr-x  9 root     root  280 Dec 16 17:22 ..

drwx------  5 defaultmailuserunixid usr   120 Dec 17 00:12 .maildir

drwx------  5 defaultmailuserunixid usr   120 Dec 17 00:54 .maildir-sent

example inject command under the defaultmailuserunixid account

mailuser@myservername mailuser $ qmail-inject defaultmailuserunixid << EOF

> defaultmailuserunixid

> EOF

Hope this helps!

Cheers.

----------

## SerfurJ

 *Quote:*   

> example inject command under the defaultmailuserunixid account
> 
> mailuser@myservername mailuser $ qmail-inject defaultmailuserunixid << EOF
> 
> > defaultmailuserunixid
> ...

 

so inject is working now?

----------

## slashdot

Sorry, my cut and paste missed the last line off....here it is:

qmail-inject: fatal: qq trouble creating files in queue (#4.3.0)

----------

## slashdot

Progress!!!!!  :Wink: ))))))

Even there were lots of posts about changing your filesystem to accept suid the fstab file was not giving away any secrets.

Issuing the command displayed this though :

mount

/dev/hda1 on / type reiserfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)

so changed my fstab to options for this mount to be :

/dev/hda1               /               reiserfs        noauto,users,exec,[b]suid[/b]  0 0

I didn't realise nosuid was the default for this filesystem type.

Haven't got it fully working yet but I've now got a different problem to solve!!!!!

 :Smile: 

----------

## Crisis

qmail is very sensitive to ownership of its various config files, as well as directories.

Without looking too in detail at your files, I see a TON of files owned by root.

Most likely the qmail-queue script is runnign as the qmailq (or similar) user, and does not have permission to create the files, hence the error you are getting.

You may want to chown -R the queue to the proper user and see if it helps.

----------

